# GatherMate und GatherMate Data



## PulseX (9. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mir die beiden aktuellen addons geholt.

Ich habe eingestellt, das er nur berbau anzeigen soll. 
So die Karte ist voll damit, wenn ich dort jetzt sammeln möchte stimmen die punkte nur zu 50%.

Entweder ist dann dort eine Pflanze oder gar nix statt einer mine.

Jemand eine idee?

gibts evtl. bessere addons dafür?


----------



## Gii (19. September 2009)

Soweit ich weiß gibt es kein Addon das weiß ob an der besagten Stelle wieder ein Erz spawnt oder nicht. Dein gatherer funktioniert richtig,seine aufgabe ist nehmlich nur die Stellen die du bereits besucht hast und ein Erz gefunden hast aufzuzeichen.Jedoch spawnen die erze nicht immer and er selben stelle aber es ist wahrscheinlich das dort wieder eins erscheint deswegen sind 50 % aller fälle schon eine recht gute statistik.


----------



## Skyliner23 (21. September 2009)

50% Oo omg. von so einer Rate kann ich nur träumen, vorallem wenn man nach den älteren erzen sucht um z.b. juwe zu skillen. Und wie schon vormir gesagt, gathermate zeigt dir stellen an wo schonmal ein erz gefunden wurde, was aber nicht bedeutet das es dort auch zurzeit eins gibt. die meiner meinung einfachste lösung schnell an erze zu kommen ist immer wieder in irgendwelche höhlen reinzugehen. vorallem die komischen käferbauten in tanaris, silithus und un'goro platzen nur so von thoriumerz.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (21. Oktober 2009)

Das Programm half mir beim skillen überhaupt nicht weiter.

Sinnlos rumlaufen und skillen war das selbe wie sich nach dieser Datenbank zu orientieren und Erze zu suchen.

Btw. 50% ist doch super


----------

